# Cheese making and pH testing



## BernardSmith (Jun 8, 2016)

Been trying to make Mozzarella but the milk in my neck of the woods seems to be pasteurized at too high a temperature. Anyway, I have been checking the pH of the curds by sticking my Hanna meter into the mass of curds (the pH of the whey and of the curds are not the same because of the differences in the buffering chemistry the two components have). My question: is there an inexpensive and effective way to clean the bulb of my pH meter which seems to trap thin strips and clumps of curd that do not easily wash out? I am thinking of using Starsan or even PWB but is there any simple household substance that will easily breakdown milk proteins? Thanks


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

You don't want to use any of those products on a pH probe. You could ruin it in short order. They make specialized pH probe cleaning solutions for the wine industry, the food industry etc. They will strip the proteins off the probe tip without destroying the delicate electrode tip.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 8, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> You don't want to use any of those products on a pH probe. You could ruin it in short order. They make specialized pH probe cleaning solutions for the wine industry, the food industry etc. They will strip the proteins off the probe tip without destroying the delicate electrode tip.



Thanks Mike. I wonder if they sell those cleaners in retail quantities and not commercial quantities


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 8, 2016)

I just purchased some from Hanna for wine grape proteins. They came in nice 30ml packets that can be reused a couple times at least. I think the stupid shipping was more than the cleaner. Check the website for the right type for you.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks, Mike, I will check out the Hanna site but Oh boy! Do I hate paying shipping costs. I wish they would simply include the shipping in the price and not wipe my face in the fact that I am being overcharged for shipping.


----------

